# Chrome grille for fsi Eos



## gees76 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Guys i really would love to know where you guys got those chrome grilles from without the black strip for the number plate. I want to move my plate down to show off the chrome. Can anyone help me here. Please


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Chrome grille for fsi Eos (gees76)*

US Spec cars are not required to have front plates ( it varies state to to state)


----------



## matt_cliford (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Chrome grille for fsi Eos (mark_d_drake)*

had the same problem with mine. bought my eos in california with the required front license plate frame and recently moved to florida where they aren't required. vw priced the front "upper grille" at around $250 but i picked mine up from http://www.1stvwparts.com for $150. they had a great price and great customer service; i would definitely recommend them. also, installation was super easy. four bolts and a couple of clips later, my eos looks nice and shiney!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Chrome grille for fsi Eos (matt_cliford)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt_cliford* »_ i picked mine up from http://www.1stvwparts.com for $150. they had a great price and great customer service; i would definitely recommend them. also, installation was super easy. four bolts and a couple of clips later, my eos looks nice and shiney!









just getting around to ordering mine....been cracked since december ....was waiting till warm weather to swap it out so nothing cracks when i pop out the emblem to put on the new grill.....glad to know its easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....new h7 bulbs for the headlights might be another story......


----------



## matt_cliford (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Chrome grille for fsi Eos (just-jean)*

the grille i ordered came with an emblem. their website doesn't show it, but it definitely does.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Chrome grille for fsi Eos (matt_cliford)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt_cliford* »_the grille i ordered came with an emblem. their website doesn't show it, but it definitely does.

cool.....because when i checked out the webpage, the emblem was $39.....will see what shows up at the door.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Chrome grille for fsi Eos (matt_cliford)*

The illustration I found on 1svwtparts shows a license plate mount for the front grill. I thought you implied that the new grill did not come with the mount. Do you have a link directly to the part you purchased or is this the part and the drawing is wrong?


----------



## matt_cliford (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Chrome grille for fsi Eos (aflaedge)*

yeah i saw that too so i called them and specifically asked about it. the guy went and personally looked at the grille and told me that although the picture showed the euro plate frame, it really didn't have anything on it. and sure enough when it arrived, it looked great just as promised. take a chance buddy! (or call and ask them like i did)


----------



## gees76 (Feb 20, 2009)

i priced the front grill in Sydney at $410 AU. I guess its not that cheap but it will look fantastic. I got the chrome strips for the front end horizontals as well. they do make the front end look heaps more pronounced. I would recomend them anytime. On ebay shipped from the states.Ps how do i get some fodies up here so i can show you guys???


----------



## gees76 (Feb 20, 2009)

here is a pic of the inserts. http://s407.photobucket.com/al...est=1


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Chrome grille for fsi Eos (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_The illustration I found on 1svwtparts shows a license plate mount for the front grill. 


i ordered the eos upper grill from them and this is what it looks like ($144.40)


----------



## gees76 (Feb 20, 2009)

ye thats it, where did you say you got that from? Which dealer??? 144 is an awesome price. I'd buy one tomorrow if i know where


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (gees76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gees76* »_ye thats it, where did you say you got that from? Which dealer??? 144 is an awesome price. I'd buy one tomorrow if i know where


1stVWParts.com
add $15 to ship cross country Washington to NJ


----------



## gees76 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (gees76)*

could you send me the link to the part. i cannot find it on the site. Please....?


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (gees76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gees76* »_could you send me the link to the part. i cannot find it on the site. Please....?

the page doesn't list an "address" while you scroll thru the site
main page
use "key word search" from the black heading
put in your car

front bumper and grill
grill and componants
upper grill
it is also listed under "collision parts"


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

If anyone is still in need, let me know. I can sell the grille for $144.99 plus shipping.


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm looking for a front grill in either black or satin alloy finish from vw (without the euro plate bracket)....has anyone ever come arcross one of these?


----------



## Zuggy (Feb 7, 2012)

This is exactly the part I need but can't find it on their website. I have a new to me 2010 Eos. I realize this post is a few years ago but if you could direct me to where I can order this, I'd be forever in your debt. THANKS!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Zuggy said:


> This is exactly the part I need but can't find it on their website. I have a new to me 2010 Eos. I realize this post is a few years ago but if you could direct me to where I can order this, I'd be forever in your debt. THANKS!


Have a look at our FK grilles - 

 


*Link To All -*


----------

